# Error al abrir archivo en orCad 10.5



## patfm20 (May 26, 2008)

Buenas,
pido ayuda porque estoy ya desesperada. No puedo abrir archivos en orCad.Cada vez que lo intento me pone EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION. He probado a reinstalarlo, me he descargado varios (todos de la version 10.5)... y siempre lo mismo. SIgo las instrucciones de instalacion al pie de la letra pero no se que pasa.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## LCJSM (Jun 2, 2008)

Somos dos ya... lo mismo me sucede por favor necesito una ayuda urgente si alguien sabe como hacer


----------

